# Why We Keep Doing This.....



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

We have a large yard display with a couple dozen pneumatics and even more static props. Setup began 9/27 and we have been operating all month. By this time, we are pretty tired maintaining everything while fighting the elements as well as maintaining our day lives. It's the time of year when we question if all the work is worth it or maybe it is time to scale back or even move on entirely. Stamp collecting starts to look pretty inviting....

Then, last night I went outside and a 6 year old girl ran up to me and pressed a piece of paper and a candy bar into my hand. I read the paper and it was a Thank You note, written by her, thanking us for decorating our yard! Her father said she had wanted to thank us and give us candy!

That's the kind of stuff that keeps us going!!!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

awww thats so sweet, you can always trust kids to tell you the truth and brighten your day


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We do it because we create magic. I have other hobbies, but only this one get that special awed look in other people's eyes (children and adults alike).


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

spinwitch said:


> We do it because we create magic. I have other hobbies, but only this one get that special awed look in other people's eyes (children and adults alike).


We are the magic makers and we are the dreamers of dreams...


----------



## plutotek (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, it's the little girl that rides her bike in front of the house for a month just to see what may happen in our yard even though she never comes around any other time, or it's the little boy that sees we don't have the display up and is worried that we won't get it done in time. It's also the adults that keep making the numerous surreptitious drive-by to see what's going on this year.

It is for those, and that omnipresent screaming at the slightest sound, that we do this. Now, it's time to put on my make-up. 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

jaege said:


> We are the magic makers and we are the dreamers of dreams...


Thats pretty cool Jaege!


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

That is what its all about.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

So few tonight. I agonized over the details and electronics this year. I got the usual "this is amazing" comments from 10 people. But no new folks the next year. I am really bummed out this year. The Mr. didn't contribute at all.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

For the "This is our favorite house, we save it for last because the rest don't measure up" comments or the little girl that was to afraid to come into the yard proudly marches up and give you a hug because she is no longer scared.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

We had several comments from kids tonight. "this is the "scariest" yard on the street" another said "many of us just come down here to the dead end just to get to your yard" one lady said "this was her favorite yard every year". Yes that is what makes magic ! and we only get about 35 -45 TOT's but they love it ! In a neighborhood of 450 homes I know of only 1 other that decorates similar to the way we do ! went and checked it out and its great to see others share the passion. Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I wasnt really even going to set up this year.. Just post a bucky at the door with a plaque saying "took the year off" or some lame crap. Too much time training this year and didnt really have any motivation. My wife persuaded me (kicked me in the butt) to set up. I am glad we did, even for the 25 or so ToT who came through. They reminded me of why we drag our sets out every year and agonize over lighting, sound, fog, etc.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Because I'm just a big kid. It's all about the fun. We got lots of compliments tonight, usually right after I scared the crap out of them.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Had about 90 TOT'ers and their parents. So about 150. Nothing but positive comments, and a few aquaitances that made their way here and marvelled at what they had only heard of. Definately made my night. Plus the guy who brought his wife back to look at the display - he happens to be the son of the guy who built the subdivision. I probably break every HOA rule for Halloween, but NEVER get a bad word said. Good night, after all was said and done. Only blew the circuit breaker twice!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Slanks, that made my day...that's who we do this for, isn't it?

Happy Halloween, all!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I got to experience that last night. Neighbors who made a point of coming over to introduce themselves and say how much they liked and appreciated the display, other neighbors who told me their kids made them drive up my street so they could see my display on their way home from school, kids who were actually worried/scared by the display, all the positive comments, the amazement from people when you tell them it was handmade and not store bought, all the families who stopped to take pictures of my display, with or without their kids in the foreground. 

Now I'm excited about what I can do next year to up the ante and make it even better for everyone that loved it this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Why we keep doing this? Because it's Spooky1's birthday and that's how he likes to celebrate

Oh, and the drive-by "Awesome" comments, cars slowing down to look, kids telling you "this is the best house every year" (not that we have much competition:googly. kids coming back more than once in the same night to look at the props again, friends stopping by to admire and visit, getting a chance to chat with folks we've never met, people pulling out cell phones to take pictures....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great, slanks. 

I had a lady tell me her son was bugging her to go to the "spooky house. Then she thanked me for doing this for them every year. 

I always say the kids won't remember me but they will remember the house, and I hope they pass it along to their kids and talk about that house that always decorated for Halloween.

Yes, I like the accolades but mostly I like creating some positive memories for the neighborhood kids. My neighbors are getting more elaborate too, which is fantastic.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

It's the only day of the year I see all my neighbors, their kids, my family and friends. Christmas nor Super Bowl can claim that.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

the "we love your house", "you guys have done a great job" & the son who said "Dad! look at their house! Dad replies in awe "they made graveyard in their front yard!!!".........along with the giggles & screams of parents & kids, the photo ops, & the shock & exclamation of "you made this????!!!!".......in addition to "we watch every year to see what you guys do", "you have the scariest & coolest house" & "we appreciate your efforts", "thanks for doing all this", & "we come here every year". 

Alot of people spent time looking at the props & details....asking questions, & of course talking about the time & money aspect. I had more than one conversation about wanting to provide a safe fun place for kids & adults as well as hoping to inspire others in their creativity. 

The cool thing was there were alot more houses giving out candy on our block this year & one even decorated! Hopefully our inspiration is spreading


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

These are the things that keep us going!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Why do we do it?

This is why...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

masochism.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> masochism.


Lol.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> masochism.


That is the truth! We suffer for our work.
The definition of masochism is spending from 6:00 a.m. until 1:30 pm tailoring a wedding dress that is too small to be zipped up into one that will fit over my XL body.

*Yep. it is self inflicted torture.*


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

To help open people's imaginations. To present the hope that maybe magic does exist. To simply give an experience beyond the ordinary repetition of every day life. And of course there is the nostalgia factor too.. Reliving a little piece of that awe and wonder we had as kids at Halloween.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I do it for me...I love it (of course I haven't done it for very long). I've always wanted to decorate my yard on a grander scale than I did in the past...and making the props helps me to eleviate the stress from my job. It's just plain fun to see people's eyes light up and hear "how did you DO THAT?" Eventhough we don't get many TOTs I have high hopes that there will be more each year.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I do it for this.






And because it's the only time I can truly be myself without being locked up.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

A great friendly reminder of your hard work !!!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I do it partly because I can and mostly to spread the disease, so to speak. My two strongest childhood memories are from xmas and Halloween. I can't afford to buy the neighborhood presents, but I can afford (well...credit cards) to put on a very memorable show in hopes of infecting a few brains to want to put on their own show one day.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I do it because I never really grew up. I've been living the "responsible" life for too long, and need a creative outlet to be sane. 

Plus, I crave community involvement. We all have our 8ft privacy fences and have no clue who our neighbors are these days. On Halloween, people let their guard down and actually visit their neighbors. I meet and visit with more people in the neighborhood than at any other time of the year. It's great.

And the best part is when the kids get so excited that their joy and energy push you to do more and more and more to keep the magic happening. That's when you realize you really affected someone. You made a memory. A vivid memory they will have forever. So, 20 years from now they will be right here talking about the same thing and remembering that "one house" in the neighborhood. 

Great stuff!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Jaybo said:


> And the best part is when the kids get so excited that their joy and energy push you to do more and more and more to keep the magic happening. That's when you realize you really affected someone. You made a memory. A vivid memory they will have forever. So, 20 years from now they will be right here talking about the same thing and remembering that "one house" in the neighborhood.
> 
> Great stuff!


^^This^^
Mrs. dubs and I have always said that some day in the future, there will be a lot of young adults with kids of their own, telling them about this one house they used to TOT at that was just awesome! Hoping our efforts inspire a new generation of haunters to keep Hallowen alive for many years to come. We have heard the comment from various visitors to our house on Halloween that they want their house to be like this someday. As last year was going to be the final year for our walkthrough haunt, we made mention of this to many of the guests. I was really touched by how many of them, who had been coming for years, were really dismayed to hear of our plans t scale back. so many of them said stuff like "you can't stop doing this! We look fiorward to coming here every year" or "this is our must stop house on Halloween. Hope you keep it going". Things like this make all the work worthwhile, and wil keep us going for a few more years. Even now, as the weather breaks and I'm out i nthe garage surrounded by cemetery fence, columns, wall panels, tombstones, pvc armatures, etc.. I start thinking ahead to this Halloween and what we'll do to make it different and fun for everyone.


----------

